# Streaming over cellular LTE



## ragu0012

Does anyone know if the Tivo app will soon allow streaming over LTE or other cellular connections? Way faster than public wi-fi! This is ridiculous and I would not have purchased a Tivo Stream had I known!


----------



## Dan203

They originally said there was going to be an update for this in early 2014. We have yet to see it. Apparently Apple has weird restrictions on streaming over cellular. The app has to include a wide range of dynamic bitrate options including one that drops it down to audio only.

There is a workaround though. You can download over cellular and you can start watching a download immediately. So as long as you don't need to scrub around a lot it works OK.


----------



## southerndoc

I find it funny how I can't stream over LTE, but today I turned my wife's iPhone 5S into a WiFi hotspot then connected my phone to her phone so I could stream a Dora the Explorer episode for our daughter. Couldn't stream directly on a phone, but could stream through LTE over WiFi. Ridiculous. It obviously has the bandwidth to support a good quality stream. TiVo needs to enable this feature, but I'm sure there is some weird regulation preventing it.


----------



## Dan203

As I said it's an Apple requirement. They require streaming apps that use LTE to have more quality levels, including one that is audio only, before they will allow LTE streaming. TiVo obviously hasn't updated the Stream to support those extra quality levels yet which is why LTE streaming hasn't been enabled.


----------



## donsullivan

This is starting to feel like this feature is vapor-ware for iOS. It was announced as a 'coming-soon' feature last year when I came back to TiVo (bought my first TiVo in 1999) and bought a couple of Roamio's and 3-Mini's. 

Now a year later not a word has been spoken about it and to make matters worse, they've release it on Android and still no update on iOS support that was announce a year ago.

Blaming it on Apple (while I understand they have requirements) is kind of a cop-out since there are countless other apps/products out there for iOS that have been able to meet the requirements for years and work fine over LTE. I know it will not happen here but it would be nice for TiVo to offer some sort of an update given that it has been a year since they announced the feature and it's still not available.


----------



## caughey

If you think waiting a year between a feature announcement and feature realization is a long time, you're not used to TiVo timelines. Remember Android streaming was announced as a "coming soon" feature when you were already streaming. It does work really well, so I hope you get to enjoy it soon.


----------



## JWhites

I get the sense the next hiccup is going to somehow be blamed on the carrier itself.


----------



## donsullivan

caughey said:


> If you think waiting a year between a feature announcement and feature realization is a long time, you're not used to TiVo timelines. Remember Android streaming was announced as a "coming soon" feature when you were already streaming. It does work really well, so I hope you get to enjoy it soon.


I can't believe that TiVo customers consider that acceptable. I had migrated to DTiVo's and then dropped TiVo completely 8+ years ago despite having been an early adopter in 1999.

So as a TiVo customer do I just have to accept that even if they announce a feature, I may never actually see that feature realized? How do they avoid false advertising claims if that is the experience they deliver?


----------



## lpwcomp

You _*can*_ stream over LTE using the _*Android*_ app.


----------



## JWhites

Ouch, talk about bittersweet.


----------



## bradleys

IOS has a work around - start a download and after a few moments you can begin to watch the stream.


----------



## caughey

donsullivan said:


> I can't believe that TiVo customers consider that acceptable. I had migrated to DTiVo's and then dropped TiVo completely 8+ years ago despite having been an early adopter in 1999.
> 
> So as a TiVo customer do I just have to accept that even if they announce a feature, I may never actually see that feature realized? How do they avoid false advertising claims if that is the experience they deliver?


You don't have to accept it, it's just reality. In a free market, you can always vote with your dollars, but there isn't much competition. It's actually been a really good year for TiVo, so you might feel better if you enjoy what they have achieved and not pine for things they haven't yet.

As for legal claims, search the forums for "class action". As I said things are much better.



bradleys said:


> IOS has a work around - start a download and after a few moments you can begin to watch the stream.


So you can start a download over an LTE connection and then start watching that recording while it's downloading? That sounds a lot like streaming.



> Acceptance doesn't mean resignation; it means understanding that something is what it is and that there's got to be a way through it.
> -- Michael J. Fox


----------



## aaronwt

lpwcomp said:


> You _*can*_ stream over LTE using the _*Android*_ app.


Yes. i did it for two hours yesterday when I was testing it out at work. It seemed to work great. Every time I checked I had seven dots of quality. I was streaming from my Roamio Pro at home to a Droid DNA using LTE on Verizon wireless.


----------



## bradleys

caughey said:


> So you can start a download over an LTE connection and then start watching that recording while it's downloading? That sounds a lot like streaming.


It does, doesn't it?


----------



## donsullivan

caughey said:


> You don't have to accept it, it's just reality. In a free market, you can always vote with your dollars, but there isn't much competition. It's actually been a really good year for TiVo, so you might feel better if you enjoy what they have achieved and not pine for things they haven't yet.
> ......


Unfortunately in this 'free market' system they locked me into a one year commitment for the service and then didn't deliver features that were promised when that agreement was initiated. Voting with my dollars would result in a financial penalty to the customer.


----------



## JWhites

aaronwt said:


> Yes. i did it for two hours yesterday when I was testing it out at work. It seemed to work great. Every time I checked I had seven dots of quality. I was streaming from my Roamio Pro at home to a Droid DNA using LTE on Verizon wireless.


That's an amazing phone. I got it last year and it arrived with four stuck green pixels and Verizon didn't have it in stock to replace it so I ended up getting an iPhone.


----------



## jrtroo

donsullivan said:


> Unfortunately in this 'free market' system they locked me into a one year commitment for the service and then didn't deliver features that were promised when that agreement was initiated. Voting with my dollars would result in a financial penalty to the customer.


Really? How? Cites?


----------



## donsullivan

So my local cable company (Brighthouse Central Florida) just made this problem worse by Copy Protecting everything on the box so I can't download anything no matter where I am. Now without WiFi, I have no option without adding additional hardware like Slingbox that also doesn't work correctly due to HDCP error message on the screen all the time. Even when I pay for the service they won't let me use it.


----------



## CharlesH

donsullivan said:


> So my local cable company (Brighthouse Central Florida) just made this problem worse by Copy Protecting everything on the box so I can't download anything no matter where I am. Now without WiFi, I have no option without adding additional hardware like Slingbox that also doesn't work correctly due to HDCP error message on the screen all the time. Even when I pay for the service they won't let me use it.


I use the component connection on my Sling to avoid the HDCP issue.


----------



## donsullivan

CharlesH said:


> I use the component connection on my Sling to avoid the HDCP issue.


I do the same thing with the SlingBox on a Mini but since the TV is not turned on, it generates an HDCP error box on the screen all the time.

If you've found some way to suppress that I'd be very interesting in learning about that.


----------



## Dan203

donsullivan said:


> I do the same thing with the SlingBox on a Mini but since the TV is not turned on, it generates an HDCP error box on the screen all the time.
> 
> If you've found some way to suppress that I'd be very interesting in learning about that.


A lot of people have fixed this issue by connecting a cheap HDMI switch box between the Mini and the TV.


----------



## vlaslow

I use a Sewell HDMI splitter and feed a KanexPro HDMI to Component out to the SlingBox HD PRo. A little Rube Goldberg, but works perfectly with my Mini.


----------



## Bigg

Have fun blowing through your bandwidth allotment!


----------



## donsullivan

Bigg said:


> Have fun blowing through your bandwidth allotment!


I happen to be one of the lucky few who still have the unlimited AT&T iPad plan from back in 2010, so at least right now that isn't a worry for me.


----------



## Bigg

donsullivan said:


> I happen to be one of the lucky few who still have the unlimited AT&T iPad plan from back in 2010, so at least right now that isn't a worry for me.


And it's still a nonsensical use case. The whole Stream idea doesn't make much sense unless you're somehow outputting to a decent sized screen on the other end.


----------



## donsullivan

Bigg said:


> And it's still a nonsensical use case. The whole Stream idea doesn't make much sense unless you're somehow outputting to a decent sized screen on the other end.


I use this sort of service regularly for both personal and business travel and have done so for many years. It's not uncommon for hotel rooms to have only very limited TV channels and having access to my normal content (time shifted when appropriate) that I subscribe to at home when on the road is why I purchased the Stream. But since it comes with so many limitations and constraints it's proving less useful than I had hoped.

Just because you don't have a personal use-case for it does not make it non-sensical.


----------



## Dan203

donsullivan said:


> I use this sort of service regularly for both personal and business travel and have done so for many years. It's not uncommon for hotel rooms to have only very limited TV channels and having access to my normal content (time shifted when appropriate) that I subscribe to at home when on the road is why I purchased the Stream. But since it comes with so many limitations and constraints it's proving less useful than I had hoped.
> 
> Just because you don't have a personal use-case for it does not make it non-sensical.


This. Plus a lot of hotels have really sh*tty wifi so using your cellular data proivdes a better experience. I've gone on two big trips recently and on both of them I used my phone in hotspot mode to stream shows from my TiVo because the hotel wifi sucked to bad to provide a reliable experience.


----------



## Bytez

I never had a fast, reliable wifi connection in any hotel I've been to.


----------



## Bigg

Some hotels do have really good internet, but far more have really crappy internet. As of a couple years ago, many were still using T-1 lines, instead of cable. If they all had a fast business class cable connection and a good wifi network, they could support some serious aggregate throughput, but they don't seem to.

Given how bad the Wifi is, and how heavily capped LTE is, the use case still doesn't really make sense. WatchESPN works for not missing games, beyond that, TiVo Stream seems like a solution to a problem that no one asked for. When I get a Roamio, I'm sure I'll play with it, just to see how it works, but I doubt I'll touch it much, if ever. The WatchESPN app works better if I end up away from a TV when a game is on.


----------



## Dan203

I had a Slingbox prior to the Stream, so I had a use for a Stream before it existed. Sling worked OK, but the delay was maddening. FFing past commercials was nearly impossible. The Stream provides the same functionality with a better user experience. Although I live in an area where almost nothing is protected. I'm sure those with TWC have a different opinion of how useful it is.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Bigg said:


> Some hotels do have really good internet, but far more have really crappy internet. As of a couple years ago, many were still using T-1 lines, instead of cable. If they all had a fast business class cable connection and a good wifi network, they could support some serious aggregate throughput, but they don't seem to.
> 
> Given how bad the Wifi is, and how heavily capped LTE is, the use case still doesn't really make sense. WatchESPN works for not missing games, beyond that, TiVo Stream seems like a solution to a problem that no one asked for. When I get a Roamio, I'm sure I'll play with it, just to see how it works, but I doubt I'll touch it much, if ever. The WatchESPN app works better if I end up away from a TV when a game is on.


Some hotels have good Wifi, and the ability to stream your recordings anywhere by far out-trumps any streaming app you can get (for non-live stuff). I plan on using it at the in-laws' on Thanksgiving because they hate football and I like it.

But once again we see that if it's not Bigg's use case, it's stupid.  Honestly I think a lot of times when you spew your 'gospel' it's just intentional trolling.


----------



## Bigg

slowbiscuit said:


> Some hotels have good Wifi, and the ability to stream your recordings anywhere by far out-trumps any streaming app you can get (for non-live stuff). I plan on using it at the in-laws' on Thanksgiving because they hate football and I like it.
> 
> But once again we see that if it's not Bigg's use case, it's stupid.  Honestly I think a lot of times when you spew your 'gospel' it's just intentional trolling.


But then that gets to the question: if it's not live, why stream it?


----------



## donsullivan

Bigg said:


> But then that gets to the question: if it's not live, why stream it?


With that theory, then why do you have a TiVo? I use the same recording and time shifting for shows I enjoy when traveling that I use at home. With the exception of sports, it's extremely rare for me to watch something live no matter whether I'm at home or on the road.


----------



## Dan203

Bigg said:


> But then that gets to the question: if it's not live, why stream it?


So that you have something to watch in a hotel. Your only other option is to watch live TV on the hotel TV with their limited set of channels. No thanks!

You could download stuff ahead of time, but what if it's a long trip and stuff you want to watch is on after you leave? Or what if you just want to watch whatever you want from your TiVo without having to decide what you might be in the mood for ahead of time?

Streaming = flexibility


----------



## trip1eX

I think what Bigg senses is that streaming over cellular is not compatible with the data plans carried by the vast majority of people. And thus it feels premature to complain about it not being available yet.

AT least that's how I feel about the complaint. 

IT also just seems to strengthen the case for paying by the bit.


----------



## Bigg

donsullivan said:


> With that theory, then why do you have a TiVo? I use the same recording and time shifting for shows I enjoy when traveling that I use at home. With the exception of sports, it's extremely rare for me to watch something live no matter whether I'm at home or on the road.


To time-shift on TVs at home. I've had one not quite continuously for that functionality since 2004. My point about place-shifting, is just let the TiVo DVR it and wait unless it's a live sporting event, and then many of them are offered through WatchESPN or other streaming avenues anyway.



trip1eX said:


> I think what Bigg senses is that streaming over cellular is not compatible with the data plans carried by the vast majority of people. And thus it feels premature to complain about it not being available yet.
> 
> AT least that's how I feel about the complaint.
> 
> IT also just seems to strengthen the case for paying by the bit.


That's definitely one aspect of it. Another is that why not watching things when you're at home with your big TV and amazing surround sound instead of on some crappy 10" screen and tinny headphones, and when you're not near your TV, do something else, like read or listen to an audiobook?


----------



## donsullivan

Bigg said:


> To time-shift on TVs at home. I've had one not quite continuously for that functionality since 2004. My point about place-shifting, is just let the TiVo DVR it and wait unless it's a live sporting event, and then many of them are offered through WatchESPN or other streaming avenues anyway....


I can only assume that you've never spent a lot of time on business travel. I've regularly had spells where I was away from home 4 days a week for a year at a time. When you are in situations like that and the hotels have 8 channels of TV, you really look forward to catching those shows that you enjoy while at your hotel each night after a busy day. The size of the display device mentioned above is a distraction to this dialog.

Sometimes when you travel a lot, it's comforting to watch the same shows you watch at home when you want to watch them. With this model I still get to wake up early and catch The Tonight Show monologue on my iPad from the hotel room just like I would watch it at home in the morning.

If you've never experienced this it may not make sense but trust me, when you travel that much it's really important.


----------



## bradleys

I have done similar travel and my travel tempo will pick up significantly after the new year. I do really like the ability to skip the Hotel TV programming - but to make this the best possible experience I would love for TiVo to allow me to use one of the existing technologies push to the big screen.

It would be wonderful to setup a mini network, carry a Chromecast and use the big screen TV at the hotel.


----------



## Dan203

Bigg said:


> To time-shift on TVs at home. I've had one not quite continuously for that functionality since 2004. My point about place-shifting, is just let the TiVo DVR it and wait unless it's a live sporting event, and then many of them are offered through WatchESPN or other streaming avenues anyway.


Sporting events aren't the only thing that need to be watched "live" to avoid spoilers. Reality TV shows like Survivor, Big Brother, American Idol, etc... can be ruined if not watched right away. News and political shows are also time sensitive and may not be relevant by the time you get home. Plus sometimes I don't want to read/listen to a book, sometimes I just want to watch TV.

When we went to Disney World back in May we had a 10GB data plan. The wifi in the hotel was not good enough to support streaming so I used my phone as a hot spot instead. After 13 days I had only used ~5GB of data. That was only watching 1-2 shows a night when we were going to bed. We're not talking about sitting down and watching TV on an iPad all day, we're talking about killing a couple hours in a hotel before going to sleep at night.


----------



## Bigg

Dan203 said:


> Sporting events aren't the only thing that need to be watched "live" to avoid spoilers. Reality TV shows like Survivor, Big Brother, American Idol, etc... can be ruined if not watched right away. News and political shows are also time sensitive and may not be relevant by the time you get home. Plus sometimes I don't want to read/listen to a book, sometimes I just want to watch TV.


Well, they belong in the trash bin for the most part! I always bring some reading material when traveling. If I'm busy traveling, I rarely get to much of it, but at least if I need to relax or something, I've got something even if the internet and TV are at less than their optimal functionality. I watch a lot of news and political shows, but the good ones that I watch all the time, like Bill Maher, are still funny a week later, and the others, I either watch them or I don't. Basically no one watches all the episodes of daily political shows, so unwatched ones just roll off the bottom. That's the great part about TiVo, the latest show is always there if I want it, and if not, it just rolls off after however many episodes deep I set it to keep them.


----------



## Dan203

That's great for you, but other people have other interests. I personally have no interest in LTE streaming because I'd never watch a show directly on my phone when I have an iPad with a bigger screen and my phone has hot spot capabilities. But I'm not going to discount the feature outright just because it's no use to me. There are obviously people who want it and I don't get why you're taking such a hard stance that it's unnecessary just because you don't personally have a use for it.


----------



## southerndoc

Dan203 said:


> That's great for you, but other people have other interests. I personally have no interest in LTE streaming because I'd never watch a show directly on my phone when I have an iPad with a bigger screen and my phone has hot spot capabilities. But I'm not going to discount the feature outright just because it's no use to me. There are obviously people who want it and I don't get why you're taking such a hard stance that it's unnecessary just because you don't personally have a use for it.


My wife and I stream over cellular all the time to play shows for our 19-month-old daughter. Right now we make one of our phones as a hotspot. I would prefer to stream directly to my iPad that has cellular built-in.

We have a 40 GB/month plan, so data limits aren't as big of a concern to me.


----------



## shwru980r

I would never watch a sporting event live. For example with football, you spend 3-4 hours watching 60 minutes of action. That's a colossal waste of time. With Tivo, I can skip to the beginning of each play and watch the game in about an hour.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Dan203 said:


> That's great for you, but other people have other interests. I personally have no interest in LTE streaming because I'd never watch a show directly on my phone when I have an iPad with a bigger screen and my phone has hot spot capabilities. But I'm not going to discount the feature outright just because it's no use to me. There are obviously people who want it and I don't get why you're taking such a hard stance that it's unnecessary just because you don't personally have a use for it.


C'mon Dan, you know that's how he (t)rolls here - there's the Bigg way and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## Bigg

shwru980r said:


> I would never watch a sporting event live. For example with football, you spend 3-4 hours watching 60 minutes of action. That's a colossal waste of time. With Tivo, I can skip to the beginning of each play and watch the game in about an hour.


Basketball isn't as bad, although there's still plenty of commercials. I just can't get myself to watch sports delayed, since I know they're not live. We're two weeks into basketball season and I'm already sick of this year's commercials.


----------



## sdsvtdriver

I just got a TiVo roamio a few weeks back and attempted to stream a basketball game while I wasn't home. I learned about this restriction and am disappointed tivo hasn't found a resolution to it yet. It's one of the reasons that convinced me to upgrade.


----------



## sdsvtdriver

I sent a request to support asking when this will be available. The email didn't say the feature would or wouldn't be added, but sent me to a link to request a new feature.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/168

If any of you want to add your 2 cents.


----------



## Dan203

It works on Android. Apple has some strict rules when it comes to streaming over LTE, TiVo probably can't meet those rules. Not sure if it's a hardware limitation or a software one though.


----------



## lpwcomp

Dan203 said:


> It works on Android. Apple has some strict rules when it comes to streaming over LTE, TiVo probably can't meet those rules. Not sure if it's a hardware limitation or a software one though.


Uh oh. Now you've done it. You've blamed something on Apple. Haven't you learned that nothing is _*ever*_ Apples fault?


----------



## okskipper

While in Hawaii recently, we had a poor wifi connection when attempting to stream shows on my iPadd that we had recorded on our TiVo back home. I found a workaround to be able to use cellular. I started the stream on wifi, paused the show, turned off the wifi and hit play. The connection was great and we watched a two hour recorded episode of The Voice with very hi resolution and no interruption or buffering.


----------



## Dan203

I use my phone as a hotspot for my iPad and it works great.


----------



## 86nymets

lpwcomp said:


> Uh oh. Now you've done it. You've blamed something on Apple. Haven't you learned that nothing is _*ever*_ Apples fault?


I don't get why this is such an issue for TiVo. I am just coming to TiVo from Dish Network and the Dish Anywhere app works great on LTE for both Android and iOS. As mentioned before the skip forward is not as good but streaming is great. At the very least TiVo should allow us to click "Watch" and then perform the work around that most of us are already using (start the recording, start the download and then watch the local file). If they haven't figured this out in almost a year then maybe they are not really working on it anymore.


----------



## Dan203

They have to add more quality levels to satisfy Apple or the app will simply be rejected and not allowed on the app store. You can download via LTE, so that's a potential work around.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Was at my Dad's house for the holidays and the Android Tivo app was just about worthless for streaming over LTE (and it wasn't the bandwidth). Anything I tried would play for a bit then stall, or never start at all with an endless spinning circle. Without downloads this app is worthless to me. Stock Nexus 5 running 5.0.1 OS.

Fortunately I found the Plex TTG plugin and can now stream from local downloads to my PC using the Plex app, which works great (and also works on my older 4.0.1 OS Nook HD+). All of it can be initiated from my mobile devices and I have access to all my copy-freely content on the Tivo.


----------



## JWhites

Possibly the issues will be fixed in March when they roll out the new app. I do hate there has been no mention of iOS udpates.


----------



## Dan203

JWhites said:


> Possibly the issues will be fixed in March when they roll out the new app. I do hate there has been no mention of iOS udpates.


They said that an iOS update with "premium sideloading" is coming next month.


----------



## JWhites

Hey guys just found something on the updated 3.5.1 iOS app that was released today, if you go down to the bottom of Settings in the app and go to debug and then "Sensitive Settings" you can enable cell streaming. I tried it and it works.


----------



## southerndoc

Interesting... I also see an option under one of the menus for direct streaming. Does this mean it bypasses the proxy?


----------



## Bytez

geekmedic said:


> Interesting... I also see an option under one of the menus for direct streaming. Does this mean it bypasses the proxy?


I enabled it, is there a way to tell if it's going through a proxy?

Is there a way to backup version 3.5.1 for future installs?


----------



## Arcady

Bytez said:


> Is there a way to save the 3.5.1 install file for future installs?


If you download it in iTunes, it can be copied to any iOS device you connect.


----------



## JWhites

Bytez said:


> I enabled it, is there a way to tell if it's going through a proxy?
> 
> Is there a way to backup version 3.5.1 for future installs?


I enabled it too and found that if I try to go through setup it tells me to create some ports on my router, which I do but it then gives me a message that setup failed.


----------



## Bytez

Same here.


----------



## DeWitt

JWhites said:


> Hey guys just found something on the updated 3.5.1 iOS app that was released today, if you go down to the bottom of Settings in the app and go to debug and then "Sensitive Settings" you can enable cell streaming. I tried it and it works.


Wow! Works like on charm on my 5s. Brilliant!


----------



## NeZorf

There is a newer v3.5.2 iOS Tivo app. Does it still have this Debug > Sensitive Settings > Enable Cell Streaming setting?


----------



## David Platt

No. If you want to keep the debug menu, don't let it update.


----------



## srauly

Ugh. I updated to the latest version of the iOS app when it came out and lost this capability. I don't have a major need to use this, but on rare occasions it can be nice. Can't believe they still don't have this feature.

BTW, even in-home Wi-Fi streaming lacks quality compared to what the Plex app can deliver.

So does the built-in Stream hardware in the Roamio not support multiple bitrates, and is the current quality level the best that it can deliver?


----------



## aaronwt

If I stream out of home it seems like there are four or five levels of streaming based on the number of dots highlighted.

It works great with the proper bandwidth. But with low bandwidth like 1mbps, it doesn't do well. So I use my Slingbox 350 for streaming out of home in those situations.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Android streaming continues to suck for me OOH, sure wish Tivo would grow a pair and add downloads.


----------



## Bytez

slowbiscuit said:


> Android streaming continues to suck for me OOH, sure wish Tivo would grow a pair and add downloads.


Same here, the ios version is so much more stable.


----------



## TishTash

So now almost two years since the Roamio / iOS app upgrade debuted, and over a year since it was promised, we still don't have iOS app streaming over cellular. The question now: Will it ever happen?


----------



## mysticstang

Bytez said:


> Same here, the ios version is so much more stable.


Well I would have to say that my android was MUCH easier to setup then my iOS (iPad)

I cannot get my iPad to allow me to setup OOH streaming at all... I have tried restarting the iPad, logging out and back in etc. Any advice anyone???


----------



## Dan203

What does it do?

Streaming via cellular OOH does not work on iOS. It's a limit imposed by Apple because TiVo does not have a wide enough band of bitrates. (they have strict requirements for apps that allow cellular streaming)


----------



## mysticstang

Dan203 said:


> What does it do?
> 
> Streaming via cellular OOH does not work on iOS. It's a limit imposed by Apple because TiVo does not have a wide enough band of bitrates. (they have strict requirements for apps that allow cellular streaming)


It won't even allow me the option to setup the OOH streaming on the iPad. If if go through the setup it only does the in-house one again and again.


----------



## Dan203

Is it grayed out?


----------



## mysticstang

Dan203 said:


> Is it grayed out?


Its not even giving me the option. I had both my phone(android) and iPad side by side and my android had ooh streaming as an option but the iPad did not and still doesn't.


----------



## lpwcomp

mysticstang said:


> Its not even giving me the option. I had both my phone(android) and iPad side by side and my android had ooh streaming as an option but the iPad did not and still doesn't.


How is the iPad connected to the network?


----------



## Dan203

Yeah it has to be connected to the same network, and on the same subnet, as the TiVo for it to work.

I just tried it on my iPad Air and it worked just fine so it's not a priblem with the app itself.


----------



## mysticstang

Dan203 said:


> Yeah it has to be connected to the same network, and on the same subnet, as the TiVo for it to work.
> 
> I just tried it on my iPad Air and it worked just fine so it's not a priblem with the app itself.


It is connected via wifi which is also my cable providers modem/router.

What do I need to verify and how?


----------



## Dan203

Look at the IP address of both your iPad and the Stream. The first 3 bits need to be the same....

xxx.xxx.xxx.yyy

The Xs all need to be the same numbers. The last 3 digits should be different.


----------



## mysticstang

Dan203 said:


> Look at the IP address of both your iPad and the Stream. The first 3 bits need to be the same....
> 
> xxx.xxx.xxx.yyy
> 
> The Xs all need to be the same numbers. The last 3 digits should be different.


Yes they are all the same... 192.168.0.xx

What else could it be?

Also it just updated to the new version of the app on the iPad.


----------



## Dan203

Is your Stream up to date? I think if you go to the full system info screen there is a way to force a call on it. Might want to try that.


----------



## mysticstang

Dan203 said:


> Is your Stream up to date? I think if you go to the full system info screen there is a way to force a call on it. Might want to try that.


Yep, already did that as well. I also powered down and back up the stream to see if that would fix it but didn't work.

anything else? Lol


----------



## Dan203

I'm stumped. I've had both a standalone stream and two Roamio Pros and all of them worked fine. The only reason I can think of that it wouldn't allow you to setup OOH is if it thinks your not on your home network. Check the remote control part of the app, does it work? That's the one part of the app that doesn't work when the app thinks you're away from home.


----------



## MagnusNY

Threw out the TiVO Stream and got a sling box - next is the TiVO box itself since the company clearly don't care about their bread and butter - their users


----------



## slowbiscuit

Good call, the Android app in particular has always been a red-headed stepchild and still doesn't work worth a damn for OOH streaming.


----------

